# كل ما يخص البترول في هذا الكتاب



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 أبريل 2010)

Nontechnical Guide to Petroleum Geology, Exploration, Drilling and Production (2nd Ed.) - N. J. H]



يحتوى على كل ما يخص البترول منذ بدايه عمليه البحث واماكن تواجده(source, reservoir, trap, migration)

وحتى الانتاج والابار والشركات وعمل الجيولوجيين وطرق الحفر والبريمات


الكتاب يبدو قديم من حيث المظهر ولكنه الافضل فى راى المتواضع




http://www.4shared.com/file/69761300...ction.html?s=1​


----------



## GeoOo (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخى الحبيب و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## kima3 (27 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## شهاب احمد السعدي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم المتميزة


----------



## explorator (29 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكريا هندسة


----------



## Mohamed Muatasim (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Mohamed Muatasim (10 مايو 2010)

مشكورين شباب


----------



## ميرغنى كمال حسن (13 مايو 2010)

شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اريد بعض المواضيع والفيديوهات عن تكرير النفط .

ولكم كل شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## ميرغنى كمال حسن (13 مايو 2010)

شباب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اريد بعض المواضيع والفيديوهات عن تكرير النفط .

ولكم كل شكرى


----------



## Bkarali (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي
وربنا يوفقك للمذيد من العطاء والنجاح


----------



## AMEER2006 (23 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم.*


----------



## باسيم (23 مايو 2010)

اشكرك جدا


----------

